# The Ever Reliable Pumpkin Seed Minnow



## Breambo (Apr 19, 2006)

Its a good lure that you can get a mixed bag like this. I was on the water for 3/4 hour, just before dark and didnt change lures once. I had the usual 9lb with 30lb leader all mono, with a 1/32 jig head 1/0 hook


----------



## Peril (Sep 5, 2005)

Nice result breambo. What type of water?


----------



## Breambo (Apr 19, 2006)

It was a rising tide, rushing over the reef, I was fishing in the inside gutter. The water has been freezing cold one day and hot the next. I have been fishing the outer reefs the past 10 days, not much to speak of except for bait and a few reef species. Paddling through big boil ups in the marine park to where your "allowed" to fish does my head in. There is a lot more bait around the last day and the swell has increased along with the onshore so fingers crossed it will get good. The beach netters have been around so I hope it stays rough.
Ive tried a few colours in the 3" and 4" power minnow and have found the 4" pumkinseed the most reliable here. Bream I find a bit finicky on this SP but when they do take it, they hit hard and are usually a good size.


----------



## sunshiner (Feb 22, 2006)

G'day Breambo

I must admit I have developed a fondness for the SPs -- an incredible range of species can be successfully targetted using them, even while beach fishing, in the surf. Nice catch, mate. Isn't it good to be able to go fishing for just an hour or so, just at the critical low-light time?


----------



## stonecold (Nov 5, 2006)

Nice bag mate its a productive spot, Ive been wathing the currents and keeping the fingers crossed that the warm water finds us soon. A southerly blow should see it hitting the coast. There seems to be plenty of bait just to the north I'm hoping that finds its way a little further south too.


----------



## Breambo (Apr 19, 2006)

Yesterday morning I nailed this monster (60cm) and he demolished my last pumpkin seed. My back up was the watermelon/ pearl 4" minnow in the afternoon and only got a small flathead (45cm). I have good success on the 3" watermelon/pearl but not so good on the 4'. The long and short of the matter is I will be stocking up on more PS M 4" soon!
Stonecold, I have a feeeling when it calms down a bit it there will be some good fish out wide. Give us a hoy if your down this way.


----------



## Peril (Sep 5, 2005)

Breambo said:


> The long and short of the matter is I will be stocking up on more PS M 4" soon!


Don't know if you have a BigW close by, but my local stocks the 4" pumpkinseed scales power minnow. Its my #1 plastic for inshore work too


----------



## stonecold (Nov 5, 2006)

No worries breambo was thinking of heading down today for a check on the water conditions.


----------



## Squidder (Sep 2, 2005)

Breambo said:


> My back up was the watermelon/ pearl 4" minnow in the afternoon and only got a small flathead (45cm). I have good success on the 3" watermelon/pearl but not so good on the 4'. The long and short of the matter is I will be stocking up on more PS M 4" soon!


Very interesting! I have an opposite ranking for those colours - the pearl watermelon is my 'go to' colour, the pumpkinseed is my backup. Whatever works best for ya


----------



## johnny (Aug 12, 2007)

Does anyone rate the 3" gulp black/white minnow?


----------



## Biggera Yakker (Jan 25, 2007)

I rate the pumkinseed but I also rate moldy cheese very highly!!
I haven't used the black/white minnow.
Mates really rate the nuclear chicken too!


----------



## Peril (Sep 5, 2005)

Aaargh, thread hijacked by gulp afficionados. Gulps are a crude smelly weapon, unworthy of comparison with the noble power minnow, whose prince is pumpkinseed scales. The power minnow is superior in its shape, action, colours, longevity and price. It doesn't absorb water and is much less likely than gulp minnows to come out of the packet misshapen. It has caught me 75% of my 40+cm snapper, 100% of my kings (ok, only 2 caught and two more lost), all of my 40+cm silver trevally, only samson, and a few good bream and flathead. Inshore pumpkinseed scales is without peer. In the estuary, I've had loyal service from pearl/watermelon, pumpkinseed scales and bloodworm

Not that that stops me from using gulps


----------



## landyman (Oct 17, 2007)

johnny said:


> Does anyone rate the 3" gulp black/white minnow?


if you mean "smelt" - then yes.. I rate them highly when there are baitfish around..

I had a awsome time on the shrimp on the weekend.. caught heaps of flatties... hadn't used them before but will in the future..


----------



## johnny (Aug 12, 2007)

Anyone tried the 3" or 4" lemonade pink minnow or natural minnows?


----------



## .329 (Apr 17, 2006)

Smelt in the power minnow is my choice in Berkeley, especially in the 4"


----------



## liquor box (Jun 4, 2007)

landyman said:


> johnny said:
> 
> 
> > Does anyone rate the 3" gulp black/white minnow?
> ...


I have only so far caught one fish on smelt, but did notice on a really clear day how "natural" it looked, it actually fooled me at 15 feet away!

I catch more on Pumpkin seed but also use them a lot more than others


----------



## fisherdan (Apr 17, 2007)

johnny said:


> Does anyone rate the 3" gulp black/white minnow?


That's what I used on the Budgewoi King, 1 cast 1 fish, should have gone home after that...


----------

